# Flaming Gorge



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Ever had one of those "I wish I would have.... " moments?

The Gorge was the destination this weekend. Solist and I left bright and early Saturday morning, eager to get on some ice at one of our favorite spots. We left Riverdale in such a hurry, I knew I was forgetting a few things... PHONE! We turned around and headed back home to grab this key piece of gear. At this point: *I wish I had slept in.*

We arrived in Green River around 12. A little later than expected but the remainder of the weekend was still ahead. So we decided to try the Lost Dog area and the many secluded bays, looking for ice. Slow going. The roads, if navigable, led to many good options. Only problem, NO ICE. *I wish I would have gone to Firehole.*

No winter maintenance.  









So after a few hours of searching, Firehole was the best plan, considering there was confirmed reports of safe ice. We made the what seemed like forever trip back around to Firehole, and got there just as it was getting dark. A few locals were already out, and they said the ice was around 4" and the fishing was fantastic. I couldn't get on the ice fast enough! Within minutes of the first hole being punched, it was fish on! We, along with others around, were using the usual glow tube with sucker or chub. As soon as it would hit bottom, you would reel in another! In talking with the locals, they said they have been out almost every single night, bringing in triple digit numbers! They even had the pics to prove it! Just the night before they said they took over 150 of the slimy eels! One even being over 36" and 11 pounds! *I wish I would have brought more poles.*

We fished into the early hours of the morning, before heading off to set up camp. In the morning we raced to get back on to the ice and bringing in some more. The day was sloooow, even into the night on Sunday, the fishing was mediocre at best. Same for others around. Not what it was the night before. Growing late and exhausted from the searching, we packed up and headed home around 8pm. On the drive home, I got to thinking, I didn't take any pics of the ice conditions or the great night of catching we had. I was a little upset. *I wish I would have taken more photos.*

One of the other topics on the drive home was the ease of the local guys to be able to fish such an awesome fishery any time they pleased. Lucky. I would be there every night as well, if I could. *I wish I had more time.* 

It was an awesome weekend, and felt great to be on some big lake ice, catching a lot of fish. Since I didn't get any pics of the fish while there, I figured I could snap some before and after shots while at home.

It is amazing how such an ugly fish, that smells absolutely rotten, can taste so good!
Pre-dinnerparty cleaning:









Mmmm. Mmmm. Delicious!


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

Way to whack sum Ling Ton ! The WYO boys sure are quite bout the ice being on in the firehole ! I heard it was there a couple weeks ago kinda suprised nobodys leaked on the other forums !


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, you guys really collected! Nice work, man. Glad the trip ended up better than it started.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

Right on man!!! Glad to see u got out and had some good times....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## hunter9893 (Dec 18, 2012)

Alright now time for the newb question. My buddies and I from base are fishing the Burbot Bash. We are registered and have a camp spot reserved at Buckboard Marina. My question is where is a good spot to fish for those "AWESOME" looking fish. And where is Firehole? Thanks in advance for any input. :lol:


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

hunter9893 said:


> My question is where is a good spot to fish for those "AWESOME" looking fish. And where is Firehole? Thanks in advance for any input. :lol:


They prefer rocky shorelines. Anywhere next to a cliff line is a good spot. Near the actual ramp of Buckboard there are a few cliffs but they would require a walk, ice permitting. The best suggestion would be to get a good map of the area, or Google Map/Earth, and reasearch the topography. There are many, many, roads that lead to the water some to beaches, others to cliffy areas that hold Burbot. Some of these roads dead end on top of steep drops, that would require a significant trek to the water. Study, study, study the terrain. In simple: If you can't see a cliff line within a few feet of where you're fishing, chances are there won't be many Burbot.

Firehole is a boat ramp accessed from just outside Rock Springs, WY via HWY191. It is about 10-15miles up lake from Buckboard, but more like 60 road miles via SR530, I-80,and HWY191, as it would require you to drive all the way up and around the lake to reach the other side. All of the major ramps are well signed, and well traveled. On the roads you would be ok just following the signs.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Firehole Canyon is north of the Firehole boat ramp and campgrounds. It is narrow and cliffy with cool rock spires and buttes, some of them red rock. Out of the wind, the canyon will freeze before the boat ramp area freezes.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome report, I've been wanting to try burbot for years but haven't ever made it to Flaming Gorge. The pole limit there makes it sound like a pretty attractive ice location for sure


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------

